# My Nemo



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

My son snapped a picture with his I phone..

Also there was a rude accusation that cause I don't post pictures of Nemo, that he doesn't exist  
SO here is my little man


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh Andrea, what an adorable pictures!!! :wub: Bob loves Nemo and I can't wait to show him your pic.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh PRECIOUS Nemo :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: You look as cute, adorable and handsome as ever .. luv ya and missed this face of yours so much

Thanks for posting Andrea..that shirt color looks so cute on him ^_^

and again sorry to read that someone said that he doesn't exist 

:grouphug: 

Kat


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jun 9 2009, 06:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787733


> Ohhhh Andrea, what an adorable pictures!!! :wub: Bob loves Nemo and I can't wait to show him your pic.[/B]


 :wub: Thanks marsha. My friend Cathy just sent me that sweater but I rolled it up so Nemo wouldn't pee on it :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jun 9 2009, 06:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787734


> oh PRECIOUS Nemo :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: You look as cute, adorable and handsome as ever .. luv ya and missed this face of yours so much
> 
> Thanks for posting Andrea..that shirt color looks so cute on him ^_^
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat!! Your such a sweet friend and person.. :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wait wait you have clothes on him?????????????????? Time to to look in my stash for Nemo clothes! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:

EDITED to add I want to grab his face and plant a big fat kiss on him!! :wub: I just got carried away that he had clothes on! :blush:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh how cute....I can see how you rolled his sweater up. Boys and their "hangy down peeing thingies" just ruin a good outfit.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww Nemo is soooo cute! We need to see more of him!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awwww.he so adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yay, a pic of Nemo!!! He looks adorable in his sweater! Of course he exists!! Geeeez!! :duh oh: 


Your son did a great job! Now we want more!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 9 2009, 07:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787752


> Yay, a pic of Nemo!!! He looks adorable in his sweater. Of course he exists!! Geeeez!! :duh oh:
> 
> 
> Your son did a great job! Now we want more!!! [/B]


Now I am excited , Sher!!
So I will get more :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 9 2009, 06:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787731


> My son snapped a picture with his I phone..
> 
> Also there was a rude accusation that cause I don't post pictures of Nemo, that he doesn't exist
> SO here is my little man
> ...



That is one adorable lovable face!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Very cute little guy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautifully handsome happy boy!
xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So cute !!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww hes so cute!! :wub: sorry to read that someone said that he doesn't exist - what a stupid thing to say?? :huh:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! Look at Nemo!!! What a face. :wub: :wub: I demand that you post more often of your sweet little guy Andrea!  You are probably like me though....good at snapping the pics, but terrible at uploading them! I've got loads of pics of B&E in my camera....they just never make it to the computer! :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahh, there he is! I see your posts so often, I just realized that you don't post many pictures, LOL! Now...you have no excuse.  

He's a cute little guy, you should "show" him off!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Andrea your Nemo is adorable. I just love his sweet little kissy face.............and he is sooooooo white. You really do keep him nice. I can't stop looking at him....we definitely need to see more pictures more often. Please give him hugs and a big kiss from us. :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

awww nemo is such a cutie pie. look at that little adorable little face :wub: 

i have such a soft spot for little maltese boys :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's an adorable picture of Nemo! 
We do need more pictures of that cute little face. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Nemo!!!!!!! AWWWW,Andrea, he's a precious cutiepatootie boy.You know I love your adorable little Nemo :wub: ,I'm so glad to see that sweet face. He really is a sweetheart.Sorry someone implied he didn't exist  .Now,take some more pics of your little angel,I want to see lots more. :hugging: MORE,MORE,MORE.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 9 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787731


> SO here is my little man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
what an adorable little man. he has a very cute expression.
:wub: *


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Yay! Thanks for sharing, Andrea! Nemo is a cutie pie!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

what a little darling nemo is... you need to start posting more pictures of him!! thanks for sharing andrea!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

great shot -- Nemo is so cool and love his name


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Awwww Andrea Nemo is soooo cute! :wub: and Pfffffft to whoever said he doesnt exist...sheeesh cant believe some people.

Nemo I finks you are so bery handsome and I wub your name~Maci :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andrea, your baby boy Nemo is adorable :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a cute pic of the Nemo man. I'm sure whoever said he doesn't exist was just kidding. People say that to
me about Cosy when I don't post very often.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Andrea, he is ADORABLE!!! Gosh, he is one cute little fella!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I agree, you should definitely show him off more often! I could look at his sweet little face all day! :tender:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh he looks so cute - is that a lime green sweater that I see on him???? Im very sorry to hear that you had a bad experience


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Thanks SO much everyone!
Yes , Erin it's a little sweater my friend Cathy made, I rolled it up.
But I feel bad I rolled it now, cause it says NEMO with a cute little soccer ball on it.
My friend who made it put the soccer ball there cause she knows my boys and Nick love Soccer.

Thanks Again :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You will have to post another pic showing his name and the soccer ball !


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What an adorable face :wub: makes me want to cover him with kisses :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jun 9 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787945


> You will have to post another pic showing his name and the soccer ball ![/B]


I will. Also my friend Carol (Morkie 4)made him a little Nemo sak bed and pillow :wub: It's so cute.
As soon as my son gets home I will take it with that too.
:wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh Andrea, Nemo looks "very cute." Whoever said they thought he did not exist is out in cyper space. I think you should send them your vet bills over the last two years, that would shake them to their senses.  

Nemo looks so very very white and one thing I really noticed is he isn't shaved......he looks wonderful!!!!! I love too that he has the blackest nose for being a Northern fellow!!!! You are such a good mommy. 

Cathy told me I need to get one of those embroidery machines........heaven help me if I did........my butt would get so wide from sitting all day! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Nemo is quite the looker :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yay! We found Nemo!!  What a cutie boy he is! :wub: :wub: :wub: He looks like a little snuggle bear. :wub2:

Hehe, I've gotten a couple of the "your two don't exist" PMs, too. I just need to get a new camera, that's all.  

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry, Andrea, but I'm still :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: that someone actually thought Nemo didn't exist! Maybe, like Brit said, they were joking.

Nemo is as cute as ever. :wub: We really do need more regular pics of him, though.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What a sweet little guy! Adorable!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well he didn't go to dinner with us that night even though I told you to bring him to the restaurant were it had the big sign that said "NO DOGS ALLOWED". I would have sneaked in at least one of mine can you imagine howling KCee? :smrofl: :smtease:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 9 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787941


> :wub: Thanks SO much everyone!
> Yes , Erin it's a little sweater my friend Cathy made, I rolled it up.
> But I feel bad I rolled it now, cause it says NEMO with a cute little soccer ball on it.
> My friend who made it put the soccer ball there cause she knows my boys and Nick love Soccer.
> ...


AWw, that sounds so cute! Yes, please post a photo when you get a chance!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Nemo is soooooo cute!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Why would anyone think Nemo doesn't exist?!? I dont post pics of Mia as often as I would like too..but she very much exists!! haha...

We need to see more of Nemo, hes soo adorable!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Fur sure we need some more pictures of Nemo. He is just adorable.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Too cute! :wub: 

More please! :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I just want to scoop that gorgeous little boy up & smother him with love & kisses!!! :wub: :heart:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute Nemo! :heart:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well Andrea a lot of us 'oldies' know that Nemo is real. :yes: :yes: 

I'm sorry that some dumb $$$ made that nasty comment.* 

*You don't have to 'prove' that Nemo exists. We know he does. * :woohoo2: :woohoo2: 
*
He sure looks a cutie pie in his jumper (opps sorry sweater to you - lol lol)


Thanks for sharing him.


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't stop looking at that sweet little face. I just want to kissy, kissy, kissy him. 



Mommy do you fink Nemo would be my boyfwiend too? ~Sassy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788372


> I can't stop looking at that sweet little face. I just want to kissy, kissy, kissy him.
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy do you fink Nemo would be my boyfwiend too? ~Sassy[/B]


 :shocked: Sassy's boyfriend!!! Omg Nemo would probably die if I told him that , he wouldn't believe it.
I think Sassy is a little to perfect for him, he would need a nice suit or at least a tie  maybe even a horse and carriage :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788445


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788372





> I can't stop looking at that sweet little face. I just want to kissy, kissy, kissy him.
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy do you fink Nemo would be my boyfwiend too? ~Sassy[/B]


 :shocked: Sassy's boyfriend!!! Omg Nemo would probably die if I told him that , he wouldn't believe it.
I think Sassy is a little to perfect for him, he would need a nice suit or at least a tie  maybe even a horse and carriage :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

awww...I think they's made an adorable couple!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Nemo is a cutie!!!


----------

